# who should start the game, Bogut or Magloire?



## Ballscientist

Bogut is very cocky. Let me give him a Nickname: 'C ock"

IMO, Magloire whould start the game. Kock would be mad if Bucks sit him in the bench.

What is your thought?


----------



## ravor44

Bogut should play C while Magloire should play PF...problem solved...


----------



## Ballscientist

ravor44 said:


> Bogut should play C while Magloire should play PF...problem solved...


Magloire can't play PF. Kock play SF?


----------



## socco

Ballscientist said:


> Magloire can't play PF. Kock play SF?


Watch your mouth! :naughty:


----------



## HeinzGuderian

"kock" 


you're a nut :laugh:


----------



## Cap

I love you ballscientist.

Oh, and Mags should.


----------



## ralaw

Magloire sould play center and Bogut should be the Pf. Bogut has a decent outside shot similar to Duncan, not to mention, right now he is a little soft, so putting him at the PF right now would be his best position until he gets use to the grind.


----------



## ii9ce

Ballscientist said:


> Bogut is very cocky. Let me give him a Nickname: 'C ock"
> 
> IMO, Magloire whould start the game. Kock would be mad if Bucks sit him in the bench.
> 
> What is your thought?


magloire center, rookie on bench.

Bogut is a fake. he went down in my estimates when he ran is mouth after getting drafted.


----------



## joshed_up

Kock... nice name.. 
Kock at PF? Mag at C?


----------



## Pioneer10

both will start


----------



## BULLS23

They'll start both . . . Magliore at C and Bogut at PF. You have to put your best players out there.


----------



## md6655321

I say Kock at the 2. Mags first SF off the bench.


----------



## ravor44

md6655321 said:


> I say Kock at the 2. Mags first SF off the bench.


SF???SMALL FORWARD??? maybe you mean PF? :biggrin:


----------



## Tragedy

C ock. lmao. Priceless


----------



## L

both will start and alternate between the pf and c positions (depending on matchups).


----------



## Ron Mexico

Ballscientist said:


> Bogut is very cocky. Let me give him a Nickname: 'C ock"
> 
> IMO, Magloire whould start the game. Kock would be mad if Bucks sit him in the bench.
> 
> *What is your thought?*


I think you need more Parent-Teacher Conferences


----------



## futuristxen

It's not all that diffrent from San Antonio starting Nazr or Rasho with Duncan. Two seven footers. Suprise suprise, it can be done. Especially when both big men are smart and agile.

This trade means the Bucks can bring Gadzuric off the bench as the energy guy, similiar to how they did in the past, and how the Bulls did with Tyson Chandler last year. Better to have Magloire starting than Desmond Mason sitting. It just levels out the floor for them better.

TJ Ford looks amazing by the way. You could make the frontcourt Marc Jackson and Chris Mihm, and they'd still look good the way this guy plays.


----------



## LameR

Magloire for now.


----------



## CrackerJack

Bogut played power forward for australia and did a good job by stretching the defense out to the 3 point line, he could end up being a Dirk Nowitzki type player


----------



## ralaw

CrackerJack said:


> Bogut played power forward for australia and did a good job by stretching the defense out to the 3 point line, he could end up being a Dirk Nowitzki type player


I'm not sure I agree with that. Dirk is more of a BIG sf with pf skills who he can handle the ball against pressure. Now to me Bogut will more like a more productive and consistent Raef Lafrentz.


----------



## radronOmega

How many minutes do you think Bogut will get now with magloire on the team? Will this help or hurt him? What do you think his statistical production will be now?


----------



## bigdbucks

I think they should start both of them but i believe Smith or Kukoc will start w/ Maglooire


----------

